# Husqvarna yth2148 dies when pto is engaged



## scott_t (Sep 3, 2013)

When I engage the pto on my mower it bogs way down and dies most of the time. This started today. It has a new pto clutch by the previous owner. I started disconnecting one spark plug at a time. I disconnected the right side and there is no change, if i disconnect the left side it dies. I replaced both spark plugs and no change. They both have great spark. If i disconnect the left side spark plug and put the choke on then the right side will run. I took off the valve covers to see if the push rods came out but they are still there and seem to be working fine when turning it over. I took the carb apart and it is good. I have not done a compression check yet since i do not have a compression tester. Do you guys have any ideas?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a similar problem on deck startup on my GTH26V52LS. Not sure why......just need to have RPM's up before engaging deck. Is yours the fabricated deck?


----------



## scott_t (Sep 3, 2013)

Argee said:


> I have a similar problem on deck startup on my GTH26V52LS. Not sure why......just need to have RPM's up before engaging deck. Is yours the fabricated deck?


Mine is factory set up. I can get the mower to work but if I go over a thick patch of grass it bogs down and dies. and still it is only running on one cylinder out of 2. It never did this before. A buddy of mine had the same issue on his ranch king and it turned out to be the valves were out of adjustment. I am going to check the adjustment on mine this weekend. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Sounds like one jet in the carb is clogged.
Posting engine brand, model, type/spec would be useful.

"21 HP" Briggs isn't much help.


----------



## scott_t (Sep 3, 2013)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Sounds like one jet in the carb is clogged.
> Posting engine brand, model, type/spec would be useful.
> 
> "21 HP" Briggs isn't much help.


I'll get the engine info and post it tonight. I took the carb apart and fuel flows out of both ports so I don't think it is a carb issue but not for sure. I'm going to try and adjust the valves tonight also if I have time. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep the v-twin Briggs engine valves have to be adjusted on a regular bassis. I check mine about every 50 hrs, or so they are usually slack then too.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Definitely do a compression test...it will either answer the question or remove one off the list of things to check.


----------



## scott_t (Sep 3, 2013)

The engine is a 21 hp briggs model 445777. I adjusted all 4 valves tonight to .004 and it still doesnt run, bogs down when pto is engaged. Again if the choke is pulled out halfway the pto engages better, does not bog down as bad.


----------



## bman (Dec 1, 2014)

my husky 2148 did the same thing till I changed the battery.....when battery was run down.....blade switch would not let the blades kick in....hope this helps


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

Argee said:


> I have a similar problem on deck startup on my GTH26V52LS. Not sure why......just need to have RPM's up before engaging deck. Is yours the fabricated deck?



My New GTLXS does this also ( Must have High Rev's ) - seems the Governor Spring
might need a little adjusting , as 26 Hp KT-747cc must be 38 ft lbs of Tq. - I would think , so why the High Rev's Needed ?


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh, and I'll Add - it could be the Carburetor's set up as I swear that the Mid Range
is - Fuel Ratio - Is Poop .


----------

